# Gift for foster carer



## Kylie47 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hiya,

We're totally over the moon to be officially matched with two LOs!  

Starting intros shortly and I know that my brain is going to be mush from then on (if it isn't already!) so want to think ahead about a gift for our foster carer. We've already developed a really good relationship with her through ******** and I'm so grateful for the wonderful care she's given our two. I just wondered what sorts of gifts people have given to their FCs? I'd like it to be something thoughtful, but struggling with ideas! I'd like to bake them a cake, but want to give them something to keep as well. The FC also has two birth children (both under 10), who have been wonderful with our two so I'd like to give something meaningful to them too.

Any ideas??

Thanks guys! xx


----------



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

I bough ours a beautiful glass jar which I filled with sweets which after the sweets were eaten could be used to hold paintbrushes, pencils, or filled with more sweets. She loved it. 

I racked my rains for ages first though wondering what to buy and chose that because it was gorgeous and she could always use it for something. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ewe gave flowers and wine which was a bit if a cop out as it was the week before Xmas, our intros were only 4 days and we were told the day before! However they came to our celebration party and we'd done a tea light holder with his footprint on and a little message. We're looking at a hungry caterpillar jug made from his footprints but thought something smaller as she's a regular fostered so probably over run with such things!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Our SW advised us to keep it low-key, so we sent a huge bunch of flowers the week after he'd come home, with a hand-print card.


----------



## Nicola30 (Jun 13, 2011)

During intros our little girl picked up and smashed a figure ornament ft had, one of the "willow tree" types. She was cool about it and blamed herself for moving them within reaching distance. We took our little lady out shopping during intros to buy some bits FC suggested and to get out for a walk, during that we bought a replacement one for her that said "Thank you".
We also got her a bunch of flowers, nothing massive, just a normal bunch but nice from the florist.

We did the other kids a little goody bag each, with some sparkly nail polish for the eldest, some dressing up bits for another, and some other bits we realised they were in to during the intros. We also got everyone in the house an Easter egg...

Not really much help, and I didn't factor in how emotional it would all be giving gifts over. I left the house with little one and had to park round the corner while I cried 😕


----------



## Mrs_F (Oct 2, 2011)

This popped up on my front page, so I wanted to add a little input... one of my friends is a FC and the thing she most treasures is christmas tree ornaments... nothing big or flashy, but the names of the little ones that were part of her family... Shes only fostered 5 or 6 kids and each new adoptive family has given them a gift of a christmas tree ornament. gorgeous!

Wishing you lots of happiness with your new family


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

During intros I made a small canvas of lo hand and foot prints and put a message on it.

Because they had their own kids we brought them a meal voucher that we put in behind the picture (they saw a day later) and a bottle of wine.  They loved it all and went out for a family tea a few weeks later.

Our FC was amazing.... was hard to keep low key not too generous they felt embarrassed but enough to say, you really did a fantastic job! Xx

Good luck xx


----------



## Nicola30 (Jun 13, 2011)

Mrs F, I just love that idea!!
We stayed in touch with our FCs and I just bought her a little gift the other day from little one for when we meet up in a couple of weeks. I'm defo going to do a tree bauble for her, I know she would love that! X


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

For eldest we chose a nice note pad an pen as she was always writing. Youngest was same fc and we made a plaque an framed they said "family isn't blood, it's the people in your life who want you in theirs, the ones who accept you for who you are. The ones who would do anything to see you smile and who love you the most. Love the poppy family"

We visited a few months later and was chuffed to see it on her wall! X


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Congratulations on your match! Exciting times ahead!!

Blossom was our FC first child so was very emotional as she had been involved with her since a few days old. We bought FC a willow tree ornament ( guardian angel) as we felt that is who FC was/is. I also used blossoms foot prints to make a card. FC also has 2 children (then under 10) so during conversations we learnt that they had always wanted to do a build a bear but never had so we gave them a voucher each to make their own bears (which they bought with them to show us during our goodbye visit)

Good luck!


----------



## Ozzycat (Mar 18, 2013)

Congratulations blossom... there's a fab lady on ** called "made a wish" she does amazing personalised cards for foster carers and social workers we bought one of each and I've just had the dress my little girl came Home in turned into a letter for her bedroom door and it's gourgous x
Our FC had a Pandora bracelet she always wore so we bought a charm from our daughter for her x


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Every situation is different but our lb's FCs are fairly elderly and we didn't feel close to them. Gave them flowers and chocs and small gift for the foster child also there through intros. 

This was nearly two years ago and they have made it clear to us that the best gift we have given is staying in touch. Though they weren't especially friendly we hugely valued all they did for our Lb. it's only an email every 3 months or so and a visit twice a year but they seem thrilled to see for themselves lb is thriving. And we've seen them much more relaxed and pleasant - it highlighted how tough intros must have been for them.

The f child there during intros had been with them over a year from birth and was adopted soon after our intros and the FC never again heard a word from those adoptive parents after they walked out the door and they are heart broken. Shame on those parents.

So maybe the best gift you can give isn't the gift.
Gettina x


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

My friend has a ******** page pretty p's pretty occasions, she adopted a little girl and she etches anything on to glasses, baubles etc. Perfect gifts for foster carers. Go on to her page and have a look.https://m.********.com/profile.php?id=375820292609366


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations 😊. This is the link for the shop ozzycat mentioned www.********.com/wemadeawish.


----------



## Kylie47 (Mar 28, 2013)

What brilliant ideas ladies - thanks ever so much! The foster carer and family already mean a lot to us for all they've done for our little ones. We'll most definitely keep in touch with them. 

Gettina thanks for sharing your story. That's awful for the poor foster carers never hearing from those adopters again. At least you know you did the right thing and they appreciated it.

Thanks again everyone! Xx


----------

